# CZ-75, Beretta 90-2, Taurus 24/7, Springfield XD?



## Scout800B (Nov 3, 2006)

:smt1099 I am a new shooter and am open to opinions on which would be a good first choice. I'm looking at shooting at the range at 25 yards and home protection if need be. The above listed are what I have been suggested or have held and looked at. Any suggestions?
I think that I'm leaning toward the Taurus 24/7 more than anything. I only have experience with a 9mm Glock and liked it but looking for something else.
My price range is anywhere between $300.00 and $450.00
I want something that has a light rail and good tight grouping.
Opinions appreciated and would like to thank you for any replies in advance.

Like I said, I am open to suggestions. 

Any opinions on set sights compared to adjustable?


----------



## J.R. (Jul 6, 2006)

WELCOME TO THE BOARD:smt1099 ,I wish that I could guide you on the 3 guns you looking at,but have not shot any of them.For the money you are going by $300-450 range you will get a good semi,(not a tack driver) but good night-stand,taking care of bad guys in middle of night gun.Also think about a 4" revolver in .357mag (you can use hot .38spl loads plus .357mag) and get a very nice NEW Ruger in that price range.I'm looking at the Shotgun News as I type and used Glocks are model 17 19 $359/#22 .40 s&w $359/S&W 4006 .40S&W $319at KY Imports.Good luck and keep posting to let us know what you get! Randall


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Everyone here knows my fav gun, but it is above your price range (the Walther P99 w/ the A/S trigger). Then again - the Beretta 90-Two is out of your price range as well.

I think out of the three U asked about, I'd rank them as follows:

Springfield XD
Beretta 90-2
CZ75
Taurus 24/7

But, be aware - as a newbie to shooting handguns - it may be quite a while before U are shooting accurately at 25 yards. Thats asking a lot. Hell, hitting 5 shots in a row at 7 yards right in the middle of the bullseye area is hard enough. Start out at 7 yards. Maybe 10. Then 15, and then go to 25 yards when U get good enough


----------



## martial_field (Oct 16, 2006)

I'm with Shipwreck. 25 yards is a long ways for a beginner shooting a handgun. Definitely start out with much shorter distances so you don't get discouraged, then gradually build up. In any case, most defensive work with a pistol will be at 15 yards or less, often much less. 

Everyone will have different opinions on the guns you mentioned. The best approach is to see if you can rent or borrow these pistols, and perhaps others, so you can get a feel for what you like and shoot with best. The ideal situation is to have a friend who has several types of handguns and perhaps for the price of some ammo, would like nothing better than to take you to the local range and let you fire them. For comparison, it is best to keep track of your results and shoot the different handguns at the same distance. For the price, I think the CZ 75 is one of the best pistols you can buy. It is an all metal gun and feels very different from the polymer frame guns such as the Taurus 24/7 and Shipwreck's beloved Walther P99. Barrel length is also one of the considerations to make. The CZ 75 line consists mostly of full size pistols with a barrel length of 4.7 inches. The Taurus 24/7 has a 4 inch barrel. XD's come in different barrel lengths. The Beretta 92 line has a 5 inch barrel. For home defense, I would tend to go with a full size gun but there are many opinions on this as well and you will have to make up your own mind what is best for you. 
Another suggestion is to consider purchasing a gun with night sights or having them installed on your weapon of choice. Or, get a tactical flashlight attachment for your gun. If you are concerned about home protection, keep in mind that as many if not most home instrusions occur at night and without night sights or a flashlight, you will have great difficulty shooting accurately in the dark.
Good luck in your search and let us know what you decide to get.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Yep - our "sticky" still applies here I think...
Go here:

http://www.handgunforum.net/showthread.php?t=2496


----------



## martial_field (Oct 16, 2006)

Shipwreck,
Nice summary. One mistake I made in my post was regarding the ideal situation - that is having a friend who, for the price of ammo, would let you shoot his numerous handguns. Obviously, I missed the boat here --best is to find a friend who is so happy to show you the ropes, he won't charge you a dang thing for the ammo.


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

For a new shooter, I'd rank them thus:

XD
CZ
Beretta
Taurus

I actually prefer the CZ, but the low bore axis matters little to a new shooter.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

See, as per our sticky - U will get different advice from everyone. I'd prefer a Beretta over a CZ, but that is me. But, if I were ,aking a list, none of those guns would be on my choice. So, its all opinion.

I personally would not buy any Taurus guns. But, the others are all name brand. They are fine. It just comes down to preference.


----------



## Revolver (Aug 26, 2006)

I'd personally rate CZ and Beretta above the XD with CZ and Beretta tied. But that's me. I'd have to agree with J.R. and that is not to discount Ruger or Smith & Wesson as they make great pistols. Also, a .357 Magnum revolver is a very fine thing to behold. They're worth consideration.

Just remember to not get discouraged and that you'll have to burn quite a bit of ammunition to start getting "satisfactory" groups.


----------



## STi (Oct 22, 2006)

M&P Compact
http://imgfreehost.com/out.php?i1537_mp1.jpg


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

The M&P seems to be a nice gun, but I wouldn't be the 1st to jump on a totally new design. I'd give it at least a year, personally. 

The Beretta 90-Two is new, but internally, its almost identicle to the older 92FS. So, its not a radicle a departure. The M&P is totally new.


----------



## Scout800B (Nov 3, 2006)

*Thanks!*

HEY, THANKS FOR EVERYONE'S OPINIONS! IT IS APPRECIATED! I'M LEANING TOWARD THE CZ75 SP-01 AND THE SPRINGFIELD XD WITH A 5' BARREL.

I DO HAVE SOME EXPERIENCE WITH MY FRIENDS G17 GLOCK (ABOUT 1000-1500 ROUNDS). THIS PAST WEEKEND FROM 25 YARDS, MY GROUPING WAS ALL WITHIN 6.5 INCHES OF MY TARGET. THIS WAS MY PERSONAL BEST PERFORMANCE. THERE WAS NO SWEAT ON MY HANDS, I DIDN'T SHAKE ONCE AND FELT THE MOST COMFORTABLE WITH THE FIXED SIGHTS ON THAT APPLICATION THAT I HAVE EVER FELT!:smt068

I CAN'T WAIT TO MAKE MY PURCHASE! THANKS ONCE AGAIN FOR ALL THE HELP! :smt1099


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Scout800B said:


> HEY, THANKS FOR EVERYONE'S OPINIONS! IT IS APPRECIATED! I'M LEANING TOWARD THE CZ75 SP-01 AND THE SPRINGFIELD XD WITH A 5' BARREL.
> 
> I DO HAVE SOME EXPERIENCE WITH MY FRIENDS G17 GLOCK (ABOUT 1000-1500 ROUNDS). THIS PAST WEEKEND FROM 25 YARDS, MY GROUPING WAS ALL WITHIN 6.5 INCHES OF MY TARGET. THIS WAS MY PERSONAL BEST PERFORMANCE. THERE WAS NO SWEAT ON MY HANDS, I DIDN'T SHAKE ONCE AND FELT THE MOST COMFORTABLE WITH THE FIXED SIGHTS ON THAT APPLICATION THAT I HAVE EVER FELT!:smt068
> 
> I CAN'T WAIT TO MAKE MY PURCHASE! THANKS ONCE AGAIN FOR ALL THE HELP! :smt1099


Why not get a Glock 17 or a Glock 34 then (a Glock 17 frame with a longer slide and a lighter trigger)?

Anyway, glad ya had fun


----------



## Scout800B (Nov 3, 2006)

*??*

You Know, I Found Myself Asking That Same Question.. I Did Have One Catrridge Jam On The Discharge Once; Other Than That, It's A Good Gun. I've Only Shot The G-17. Do You Think I Should Opt For A 5' Barrel With My Choice? I Held A Xd At Sportsman's This Past Weekned And Really Liked The Way It Felt. I'd Like To Handle A Cz To Help My Decision.


----------



## Barry in IN (Nov 6, 2006)

Of those mentioned, I know nothing about the 90-2 and 24-7. 
I've had one CZ75 (a CZ75B in .40) and it was a fine gun.

I haven't had an XD, but find myself looking. There are a couple of reasons why-

1) I try to take at least one defensive shooting class a year. The full-time instructors I've had classes from have been top notch, and I really value their opinions on many things, including equipment. The guys who make their living at it see more rounds fired in a week than most will see in years. They know what works, what doesn't, and why. I've heard nothing but praise from a couple of them on the XD. One just does not give praise easily, so it means something coming from him.

2) I think the XD design corrects the only problems with Glocks. The things I don't like about Glocks are: The standard trigger return springs can break too easily, and without warning; the plastic front sight can shear off or wear into a different shape from carrying; the plastic magazines are so thick they make the grip, and entire gun, too wide. 
The XD uses a different trigger spring design; the sights are steel; and the magazines are steel, and thinner, making the gun feel trimmer.
In essence, the XD is a refined Glock.

I like the CZ, have high hopes for the XD, and would probably be happy with either.


----------



## martial_field (Oct 16, 2006)

6.5 inches at 25 yards aint bad at all! If you decide to go with a Glock in 9mm, its definitely worth while to check out the model 34. Barrel length is 5.32 as opposed to 4.5 inches giving you a longer sight radius and slightly more velocity. Also, the 34 has a 3.5 lb trigger pull as opposed to the standard 5.5 you will find on the G 17. I find this lighter trigger pull to increase accuracy. Of course, you can always install a 3.5 connector in G 17 at a a cost of about $25. The only downside - if you shoot someone in your home (since you mentioned home defense as one of your objectives), adding the 3.5 connector may produce some additional legal issues for you to solve.


----------



## spacedoggy (May 11, 2006)

Barry in IN said:


> 2) I think the XD design corrects the only problems with Glocks. The things I don't like about Glocks are: The standard trigger return springs can break too easily, and without warning; the plastic front sight can shear off or wear into a different shape from carrying; the plastic magazines are so thick they make the grip, and entire gun, too wide.
> The XD uses a different trigger spring design; the sights are steel; and the magazines are steel, and thinner, making the gun feel trimmer.
> In essence, the XD is a refined Glock.
> 
> I like the CZ, have high hopes for the XD, and would probably be happy with either.


Iv'e been a glock fan for years and still love them and your right on the money Barry with your statement that the XD corrects the glock problems. I now have 5 glocks and 3 XD's and perfer the XD. It's a true single action and I really like having the grip safety like the 1911's.

I think I'll be picking up a CZ next gun show. I don't trust the Taurus with any caliber 45 and greater. You get what you pay for. I would steer people to Ruger and S&W over any Taurus.

Beretta stands on it's own.


----------



## bompa (Oct 26, 2006)

As a new shooter I would recommend something that would support a 22lr conversion kit..It might add a couple of hundred dollars to what ever you intended to spend but it will save you much more in ammo costs during your learning process..And to learn to shoot a handgun one must practice,practice,and more practice..Unless you have a large ammo budget 22lr is the way to go and when it is on the same frame as your 9mm it is even better...


----------



## Revolver (Aug 26, 2006)

Shipwreck said:


> The M&P seems to be a nice gun, but I wouldn't be the 1st to jump on a totally new design. I'd give it at least a year, personally.


If everyone had your attitude we'd still be using rocks and sharp sticks.

S&W is known to stand by their product. Can't always say the same about Beretta.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Revolver said:


> If everyone had your attitude we'd still be using rocks and sharp sticks.
> 
> S&W is known to stand by their product. Can't always say the same about Beretta.


No, I do not think I am wrong. Many others here have echoed my view. The Ruger 345 is still having problems. And, many other guns have had problems when they first come out... I'm not saying to refuse a gun - I'm saying that I wouldn't be one to jump on the newest gun when it first comes out.

Look at the 1st generation Sig 1911s (or even the current ones) - They have had tons of problems.


----------



## spacedoggy (May 11, 2006)

bompa said:


> As a new shooter I would recommend something that would support a 22lr conversion kit..It might add a couple of hundred dollars to what ever you intended to spend but it will save you much more in ammo costs during your learning process..And to learn to shoot a handgun one must practice,practice,and more practice..Unless you have a large ammo budget 22lr is the way to go and when it is on the same frame as your 9mm it is even better...


I was think about the conversion kits and found that I could buy a great 22 pistol for the money they are asking for them. If they were half the price I could see it.


----------



## thedr (Dec 23, 2006)

Let me make a suggestion to you. If you are leaning toward a Taurus24/7, look at the new FN FNP. I owned a 24/7 Pro and sold it. I bought an FNP 9 and it is , by far, a better handgun. It has the rail and you can get one all black or with S/S slide. I love the one I got and it is as accurate as any other gun I own. Just a suggestion since you may not have even considered it.


----------



## opzero (Dec 25, 2006)

I would recommend the cz75 from your list,I've owned a taurus pt24/7 45 wich i sold because the aluminum rails were starting to shave pretty badly, but was decent accuracy wise. I've also owned an XD SC 9mm, wich had problems with the slide locking back after last round was fired(and no it was not dus to limpwristing) and it was also has a fairly large and blocky slide. I have never owned a berreta but used an m9 during my time in the mil. i found it to be a bit to large in the grip(for a 9mm) but i also never had a problem with it even though it was beat to hell from who knows, how many years of service, I also recently purchased a cz75sa and it fits like a glove(to me anyways) and i havent had any problems thus far(only around 980 rounds),and is one of the most accurate 9mm ive shot.

just my opinion,
oz


----------



## tundraman (Dec 23, 2006)

Can't go wromg with the XD. Best bang for the buck in my opinion.


----------



## 7mmlover (Dec 4, 2006)

For home defense can't go wrong with a short barrel 870 REM with 000 buckshot or BB and an exstended tube. No light needed hell you don't even need to see the intruder. Hmm, sounds like the niose came from the dinning room BAM, BAM BAM clean up the mess in the morning:smt082


----------

